# Acer Backlight reparieren? Überhaupt möglich?



## G-Beret (15. Februar 2010)

*Acer Backlight reparieren? Überhaupt möglich?*

Hallo seit einiger Zeit ist das Backlight meines Acer Aspire 5652WLMI leicht kaputt, dass heißt wenn ich das Display über 90° öffnen geht das Backlight aus (ich denke mal Kabelbruch) denn früher ging es noch so bis ca 100° jetzt nimmt es immer mehr ab und ist nur noch bis 90° hell.
Hab ich Chancen mit etwas Handwerklichen geschick die Sache selbst zu reparieren? Hat das vlt. schon mal jemand gemacht und weiß vlt .auf wo ich die bzw. das nötige Ersatzteil her bekomme?
Oder ist das gar nicht so einfach möglich und ich muss eine doch wahrscheinlich recht teure Reparatur für den "alten" Laptop in Kauf nehmen, weil soll kann und will ich es nicht lassen wird ja immer schlimmer.


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Acer Backlight reparieren? Überhaupt möglich?*

Wenn wirklich nur das Kabel kaputt ist sollte man das ganze einfach löten können wenn man an die entsprechende Stelle herankommt; dazu musst du den Laptop natürlich bis zu einem gewissen Grad zerlegen, wie das genau geht und wie kompliziert das ist kann ich dir in dem konkreten Fall aber nicht sagen


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Acer Backlight reparieren? Überhaupt möglich?*

Reparieren geht in Richtung "Unmöglich". Warum? Die Kabel im Display sind hauchdünn und meist mit einer dicken Abschirmung eingebunden, die man käuflich nur schwer bekommt. Zudem kann es nicht nur das Kabel, sondern auch der Konverter - oder auch beides - sein. Ein Austausch ist zumindest bei Dell möglich, aber auch da zahlt man für die Teile alleine ~80 Euro. Bei Acer wird es so etwas sicher kaum als Ersatzteil geben.

Ich sag es ungern, aber es lohnt sich wohl kaum.


----------



## 19master94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Acer Backlight reparieren? Überhaupt möglich?*

das gleiche war mal bei meinem alten laptop. ich bin nicht ein mal an sie backlights gekommen.
aber dann hab ich gemekt das, das backlight es geht wenn ich auf einen bestimmte stelle das maindoard drücke. 

also es könnte auch sein das es an etwas anderem liegt wie bei mir


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Acer Backlight reparieren? Überhaupt möglich?*

Es geht ja nicht um ein Displaydatenkabel sondern nur um ein Stromversorgungskabel der Displaybeleuchtung... das sollte meist dicker sein und ist wohl kaum geschirmt


----------



## G-Beret (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Acer Backlight reparieren? Überhaupt möglich?*

Das klingt nicht grade nach dem was ich hören wollte, aber irgenwie hab ich mir das ja auch schon selbst gedacht.

Hat denn jemand schonmal den Versuch gestartet oder etwas ähnliches gemacht?
Ein paar Grundlegende Tipps wären nicht schlecht.

Bisher weiß ich immernoch nicht ob ich es überhaupt versuchen sollte oder doch machen lasse.

Und wo könnte man sowas am besten und dazu auch noch möglichst billig machen lassen?
Habe das hier heute bei ebay gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200358532302&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT und er würde das für zusätzliche 30€ auch reparieren. Dann wird das bestimmt auch selbst zu machen sein. 

Ich denke ich werde es doch mal probieren.

[EDIT]

So hab mir das Teil bestellt, und ausgetauscht eigentlich super leicht, wenn man erstmal weiß wie.^^ Ergebniss: Display funktioniert wieder wie am ersten Tag.

[EDIT]


----------

